# spring is coming



## yooper (Jan 30, 2009)

Spring must be around the corner the deer are starting to move in the U.P.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WVwoodsman (Jan 30, 2009)

That's a cool picture! Must be some deep snow too.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 30, 2009)

:jawdrop: That's an awesome pic yoop. Would be one to have as a background on the puter. BTW, Spring can't get here fast enough.


----------



## yo2001 (Jan 30, 2009)

high expected for this Sunday here.... mid 60's gonna feel like spring. 

sorry for all the guys still stuck in the snow and ice.


----------



## yooper (Jan 30, 2009)

yo2001 said:


> high expected for this Sunday here.... mid 60's gonna feel like spring.
> 
> sorry for all the guys still stuck in the snow and ice.



don't feel bad when its 100 there and 100% humidity it will be 60 here in June


----------



## yooper (Jan 30, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> :jawdrop: That's an awesome pic yoop. Would be one to have as a background on the puter. BTW, Spring can't get here fast enough.



I did not take the photo, got it from a friend....have seen them go through the snow like that though.


----------



## yo2001 (Jan 30, 2009)

Good point. We have had mild summers last couple years but I do remember few summers working a yard service in the august with heat index right around 110 deg with 100% humidity. It gets so bad that we can't drink just water or you'll dehydrate from lack of sodium in the body. Learned that the hard way.


----------

